# 2nd Oakland CA Scraping Class sheduled May 2018



## Richard King 2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi everyone.  As many of you know we had scheduled a scraping Class in Oakland CA from May 9 th - 13.  IT is sold out and we had a waiting list of 4 people, so we have decided to do another class from May 15 -20, 2018.   Please contact me if your interested.  We have a shop located a little north of Oakland who will host this class.  

I am now in a Hotel with my son Alex who helped me this last 5 days in the Sacramento CA class where I had the honor of teaching some of the Hobby Machinist members and a few now members, like Tom Lipton.  I will be posting some photo's of that class soon.   If you would like to attend the 2nd Oakland class in May write me at Richard@Handscraping.com or just message me here.   Rich

PS:  Tomorrow Alex and I will be tourists and will be driving up to BIG Sur state park and looking at the 1000 year old Redwood Tree's


----------

